# A few mantids photos :)



## Empiu (Apr 27, 2008)

Hello!

I would like to present you a part of my collection. Enjoy  

Theopompa spec. - she is amazing, beeing my fav. Hope to have some oothecas from her

















Hymenopus coronatus- have to feed her I know  











Sybilla pretiosa- fresh adult female. Hope that she will be mommy soon  











Pseudocreobotra wahlbergi- she was scared, didn't wanted to make her antennae stand. Am I so scary?  
















It's my first time showing photos here so please be understanding


----------



## Giosan (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice pictures and beautiful mantids !!


----------



## Stuart89 (Apr 27, 2008)

fantastic, that first mantid is very nice, good luck with the ooths! B)


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 27, 2008)

Awesome! Where did you get the orchid that everybody wants these days?


----------



## Trademark (Apr 28, 2008)

Ohh, they're all so pretty. I love the way the orchids seem to hide part of their face with their forelimbs. I can't help but think of a shy alien or like flower fairy thingy every time I see it. lol. It's so cute. Very nice!


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 28, 2008)

wow..Theopompa spec. amazing..do u have any idear where i can buy some nymphs or ooths of this species?great photos


----------



## Empiu (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks guys for kindly words  

*OGIGA* this is my third generation ( so I didn't have to search for them ), and the also the last. Actually I'll make some reserch at the University in my city with Hymenopus. Did you know that it is possible to "make" partenogenetic female? I still don't know how but will find out  I think some hormones need to be inject into felamale's ovary.

*Trademark* - I do agree with you - Orchids are exacly "shy aliens"  



Macrio junkie I bought this female at the Hamm Show in Germany. She is WC, so possible that fertilize. I'm incubating her first ootheca. I know that friend of my friend ( which I don't know personally ) had the first nimphs from the female bought at the same show. The only thing I can do is to depend on my luck, because male is completely unavailable. It would be great to have nimphs because this species is really amazing, completely something else than everithing I had since started with mantis.

So please guys keep your fingers crossed


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Apr 28, 2008)

They are really very pretty!Especially the 1st 1 but all of them are pretty. :lol: Lets hope your mantids get ooths!!


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 28, 2008)

Empiu said:


> *OGIGA* this is my third generation ( so I didn't have to search for them ), and the also the last. Actually I'll make some reserch at the University in my city with Hymenopus. Did you know that it is possible to "make" partenogenetic female? I still don't know how but will find out  I think some hormones need to be inject into felamale's ovary.


If you find out, I'm sure that most of us here will really REALLY want to know how to do it!


----------



## Empiu (Apr 28, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> If you find out, I'm sure that most of us here will really REALLY want to know how to do it!


No prob, I'll share my knowledge


----------

